# Ipod blues



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

I think I'm going to cry.

<needless details>
Ever since I knew what an IPod was and started downloading usic- I've wanted one. That was a while ago.

So yesterday when I open up the most inconspicuous gift, I get a 20 GB plainold IPOD. I was moved to tears- seriously.

Now, today, I'm moved to tears again.
</needless details>

The software is 2000/XP (service pack 4) only. I have a windows ME.

1> If possible, how do I go about getting/installing IPOD software that will work on the ME.
2> If not possible, is there any way to transfer music to the ipod on the ME (like thru windowsmedia 9).
3> Is there any software out there that will recognise the IPOD and send music to it?


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Unfortunately for you, there is no Itunes for Windows 98 or ME. I don't know of any other software that works with Ipods, but then again I don't own one so an Ipod guru may be able to help you.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

>_< thankyou---
While waiting for someone to reply, I found something by "red chair software" called anapod Explorer.
I think it's a widows explorer hack because it opens in windows explorer with a little ipod icon in the tree.
Anyone know about it that might be able to provide some info, or something better?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

This works well---give it a go. There is a free trial so you can see if its for you.

http://www.mediafour.com/products/xplay/default.asp


----------



## antde5 (Dec 27, 2005)

you can get a plug- for winamp.... try www.ilounge.com


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

linskyjack said:


> This works well---give it a go. There is a free trial so you can see if its for you.
> 
> http://www.mediafour.com/products/xplay/default.asp


so.... this will do what. Send music to my ipod or let me install the ipod and itunes software?

Also, winamp doesn't work on our computer for some un-explained reason. Never has- not even from the start.


----------



## antde5 (Dec 27, 2005)

it lets u transfere music, hmmmm winamp dont work..... ill see what i can find.....

http://www.redchairsoftware.com/anapod/ctable.php

http://www.vonnieda.org/vPod/

Hope u find sumink there!


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

u can also use realone, it supports ipod. but if you want other ipod softwares, try searching download.com for "ipod"


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Anapod is not free, you have to pay for it, or else you'd get a very limited version.

I recommend ephPod, although I'm not sure if you can use that on 98/ME?


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

windows media player 10/ real can be suffice for a I [cra]-pod


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

0_o WTF! AnAPOD EXPIRED! now I'm ticked.! you were right blaqDeaph.

Not to be contradictory. WMP10 not for windows ME. I'm about to kill someone about that.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

^_^ blaq, thankyou for suggesting epf_Pod. It's a sexy and effective program. I am eternally greatfull.


----------



## antde5 (Dec 27, 2005)

if u want ur ipod louder, try searching for eupod, it can boost the volume by 80%


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

kk. thnx


----------

